# Fracino Piccino 'Banging"



## artiprod (Sep 12, 2020)

We have enjoyed the Piccino for several years with no problems but just in the last 2 weeks it has taken to making a loud knocking noise when you press go to make an espresso.

It sounds like a motor or boiler knocking against the body of the machine but i have not investigated by looking inside as I am not an engineer by any stretch of the imagination. so that may be an incorrect guess. But it is very noisy when running.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Pump bracket loose? 6 screws in rear and 2 ontop.

The back then slides off to expose rear boiler and pump.


----------

